# tilt-shift



## boogschd (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## musicaleCA (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh yeah, definitely look like little models. Sweet. Was this PP or with a tilt-shift lens? (I'm to tired to tell the difference right now...)


----------



## javier (Sep 7, 2009)

i have no idea what u mean here. Can you give me a hint?


----------



## boogschd (Sep 7, 2009)

that was PP using an online tiltshiftmaker 

TiltShiftMaker - Create your tilt-shift picture

couldnt be bothered with photoshop earlier today :/

@javier

Tilt-shift photography - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## javier (Sep 7, 2009)

boogschd said:


> that was PP using an online tiltshiftmaker
> 
> TiltShiftMaker - Create your tilt-shift picture
> 
> ...



Oh, Thank you. I will look into it.


----------



## tiffjense (Oct 1, 2009)

Here is my first attempt at Tilt-Shift, I had a lot of fun trying it and experimenting. 

PS also my first try uploading a pic, so please be nice!!


----------



## tiffjense (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay lets try this again,


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Oct 12, 2009)




----------

